
Virginia Poised to Ban Teacher-Student Texting, Facebooking - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/virginia_poised_to_ban_teacher-student_texting_fac.php
======
bediger
The proposed policy is nominally one of the "Think of the Children!" type
things, ostenibly to promote "student safety". But it also reads like one of
those policies designed to enforce "traditional" schooling, like the no-
school-between-Memorial Day-and-Labor-Day things a lot of states have, or the
insistence on teaching english via "The Classics", boring, hard-to-decipher
1800s texts, or the "back to basics" movement that emphasizes rote learning of
arithmetic facts and parts of speech.

